# The Witches have gone to lunch!



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a cute story


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

A better story would be what he did to piss off the local coven.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> A better story would be what he did to piss off the local coven.


 Probably wouldn't decorate his farm for Halloween! That would do it.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Cute story!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha, nice story.


----------

